# want to do bridal makeup



## jennystalin (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm interested, like many, in just doing freelance bridal makeup around my metro area.


i have no formal training in makeup.

I just have some questions:

Do I need to take a class, go to school, or get a certificate to legally be allowed to advertise myself as a "makeup artist", apply makeup, or touch someone's face and charge money? Or how do I get around that?  

Where do you find out where you can take these classes?

I'm really just confused on where/how to start.

I'd really really love to get into it. I had thought of it before, but then this girl at my fiancee's work asked me to do her makeup at her wedding....and commented on how she thinks that's what I should do...

also, another thing...i called the line and asked some questions, they were very helpful, but they were saying "if makeup is your profession"

so if you do freelance work on the side, is it considered your "profession"



TIA.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, just practice on anyone you can. Bridal make up to me is tricky because everyone can ask for a 'classic bridal look' but it mean different to everyone. Look at different bridal magazines to get ideas of what is out there. 

I worked for Clinique, that's how I got into make up. After I left, I was stilling doing make up for my friends and my mom when she would go to events for her job. Then I decided to start charging folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yes, go to seminars anytime you can. MAC is always giving them at the counters and stores. My mind is drawing a blank right now but if you have any more questions just do a search or ask her. 

I hope I could at least answer one of your questions.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 19, 2006)

A couple things:

First, yes- in order to do makeup for the general public ("civilians") you need to be licensed either as an aestetician, cosmetologist, or makeup artist (maryland being the only state that offers and independant makeup artistry license). Please see this post for information on licensing.

Second, and I know this is going to be an unpopular thing to say... 
Bridal makeup is one of the hardest things to do well. 
The bride has to look beautiful (not glamorous or trendy) and the makeup has to last all day through tears and hugs... in person and in pictures. This takes quite a bit of experience.  
If you've had enough hands on experience and are satisfied with the consistency of your results, then go for it.  
But if you're a "new artist" jumping into the bridal makeup business thinking you'll learn along the way and using an actual bridal party as your testing ground...mistakes will damage your business and reputation before you even get started. Bad news travels much faster than good and a pissed off bride is gonna make sure everyone knows who "ruined her day". 

If you're just starting out, paying jobs that carry this much importance aren't something you should be booking yet.


----------



## jennystalin (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_A couple things:

First, yes- in order to do makeup for the general public ("civilians") you need to be licensed either as an aestetician, cosmetologist, or makeup artist (maryland being the only state that offers and independant makeup artistry license). Please see this post for information on licensing.

Second, and I know this is going to be an unpopular thing to say... 
Bridal makeup is one of the hardest things to do well. 
The bride has to look beautiful (not glamorous or trendy) and the makeup has to last all day through tears and hugs... in person and in pictures. This takes quite a bit of experience.  
If you've had enough hands on experience and are satisfied with the consistency of your results, then go for it.  
But if you're a "new artist" jumping into the bridal makeup business thinking you'll learn along the way and using an actual bridal party as your testing ground...mistakes will damage your business and reputation before you even get started. Bad news travels much faster than good and a pissed off bride is gonna make sure everyone knows who "ruined her day". 

If you're just starting out, paying jobs that carry this much importance aren't something you should be booking yet._

 

thanks for the advice!


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with what Martygreene said about the chops needed for bridal. I have a lot of respect for the good bridal artists, as they know their stuff inside and out.

I strongly recommend doing at least a basic make-up course, regardless or not whether or not you live in an area that requires licencing. One word - hygiene.
Know how to sanitise, what to sanitise, how often you should sanitise and most importantly, _why _you should sanitise. Get the fear of god put into you about it, otherwise you'll never take it seriously and conjunctivitis and fungal infections will follow after you like a bad smell and you'll give the rest of us a bad rap. Hygiene for make-up artists is 45% common sense, 45% science and 10% blind terror.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I agree with what Martygreene said about the chops needed for bridal. I have a lot of respect for the good bridal artists, as they know their stuff inside and out.

I strongly recommend doing at least a basic make-up course, regardless or not whether or not you live in an area that requires licencing. One word - hygiene.
Know how to sanitise, what to sanitise, how often you should sanitise and most importantly, why you should sanitise. Get the fear of god put into you about it, otherwise you'll never take it seriously and conjunctivitis and fungal infections will follow after you like a bad smell and you'll give the rest of us a bad rap. Hygiene for make-up artists is 45% common sense, 45% science and 10% blind terror._

 
Awesome advice!  I have noticed that MAC takes more caution as far as sanitizing goes than most other counters.


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 7, 2007)

Great information thanks!​


----------



## Tubachick02 (Mar 27, 2007)

I am a current Bridal MUA,  it is a tough biz, the brides are rarely relaxed, the MOTB is so set in her ways she does not want anything different from what she normally does even if she looks dead in pics, the MOTG is pretty close to the same as the MOTB only she loves Black eyeliner all the way around her eyes, the MOH wants to llok like a Vegas Showgirl, the rest of the bridal party seems to hate their dresses and inevitibly one is allergic to the flowers.  A few times I have even had to groom the Groom as he has/d a black eye or various other wounds.  I have even had a party member have an open wound from getting her brows waxed.  Bridal MU is I would say the toughest arena to get out of in good graces.  You need to be a magian(sp?), shrink, mediator, comedian, and good buiness person all in one.  I even had a bride who got married in white, white flowers, ya know classic bridal stuff but forgot to menting that she was goth, and would be getting drenched at the end, then blamed it on me when her MU ran south on her.


----------

